# Social Welfare Local Office - Opening when?



## Mopsy (29 Dec 2009)

As I have been made redundant, as and from 31st. December, would anyone out there know when the local office might be open again after the Christmas period.


----------



## gipimann (29 Dec 2009)

The Local Offices are open on 30th and 31st December, so you can call in on 31st to make your claim.


----------



## Mopsy (30 Dec 2009)

Thanks for that.
 I have to wait for my P45 but as I am on JSB for three days a week I guess I will complete the one for week commencing 31st. Dec and call in on receipt of P45 and letter from Company advising cessation of my contract of employment.


----------

